# Last Stand of the Dorinthians- Dead Secrets



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2008)

Nefius turns towards the frowning Silas and asks, "Your friend seems to have realized the futility of resisting this new future.  What is it that drove you to come here, though... Silas, isn't it?"  Nefius asks as he tries to recall your names from his brief dealings with you.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2008)

"I'm a skeptical man, Nefius.  I...need to know first.  What's going to happen, that is.  I mean, I can't just embrace this transformation like Barok here unless I can understand what is to happen.  The curse of intellect." Silas grimaces.  "I know _you_, of all people, understand that."  He sighs deeply.  "My friend Kel, a priest, once accused me of having a disturbing lack of faith.  I _try_ but..."  Silas shrugs and falls silent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

"It's difficult to describe, Silas.  First you feel yourself become ill, which can last a few days.  If you are faithful during this, you swear you begin to hear voices in your dreams and see visions as if through the eyes of others during your waking hours.  I admit it can seem as if you are going mad.  After awhile though you begin to understand the voices in your dreams as those of your fellow believers.  You may fear as if you are going mad.  It is here in the dreamscape that the faithful of Festios are organized and given tasks.  As you master the visions of your waking hours you begin to realize that you are seeing through the eyes of the undead of Festios, those infected that did not quite believe but were still superstitious enough to at least be tempted to his faith in the hope for salvation.  After a couple of weeks of this you will likely learn how to control these undead and bend them towards your will.  However, they are not just mindless zombies.  They can move like men and have a measure of intelligence.  Sometimes I think that they have their own hive mind that I'm unable to fathom.  And in their own way they demand things... things that you must perform such as sitting in a dead town and being their ruler lest..."  Nefius' eyes widen in horrific madness as he speaks of this last part and shudders.  The undead near him seem to shuffle almost nervously as they look towards him and he slowly begins to regain his composure.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2008)

"Lest...?"  Silas stares at Nefius, pressing, not giving the man a chance to recover.  "Lest what, Nefius?  They overthrow you for a _new_ queen bee?  Something worse?  Do you really control them, Nefius?  Or do they keep you imprisoned here, in this broken city, forcing their thoughts on yours, denying you your true destiny?  What, Nefius, what?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2008)

With wild eyes Nefius rushes forward and clamps his hand over Silas' mouth.  Hush, Silas.  Hush!"  The priest looks in fear as the creatures around you start to move forward with fists balling in agitation.  "Stop!  They are friends.  You will obey me and stop!"  They continue forward, but Nefius himself swings his staff and connects with the closest of the undead, killing it with a force sufficient enough to crush the side of its skull.

The five other undead seem to hesitate, as if stunned, then move to rush forward in silent rage.  You are sure that the undead outside will also attempt to storm this old profaned Chapel to the Rider.  A whole city of undead versus Nefius, Silas, and Barok.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2008)

Silas looks grim.  _I certainly didn't expect this!_ "What have I done, Nefius?  What have I done?"  He clutches his staff firmly in one hand and holds the other out in preparation to cast _Burning Hands_.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2008)

Nefius says nothing, but notes the spell Silas readies and casts his own _burning hands_ spell at three of the incoming undead.  Silas lets out his own an instant later and the trio scream and fall into a charred heap under the combined inferno.  Barok nicks a fourth humanoid along its shin, while its return strike sails far over his head.  A fifth humanoid rushes at Silas, who deflects its strong swing with his quarterstaff.  With both blades driving deeply into his opponent, Barok finishes off the fourth zombie and Silas and Nefius make quick work of the last one with their quarterstaves.

You are alone for now, but Nefius stares at the entrance to the Chapel of the Rider.  "They know I've betrayed them and they're coming now.  We have to start barring the door," he says as he looks around.  There are several pews that could be thrown in front of the door along with several large oak statues crafted in honor of Festios.  There is also a larger toppled bronze statue of the Rider, but it looks quite heavy to move.  About fifteen feet above you starts a series of thin stained glass windows, but it would be difficult for the undead to climb up there and even more difficult for you to barricade.  Rotting vines and plants lay sparsely along the floor.  That is all you notice of the chapel on a quick inspection.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2008)

Silas will move to help blockade the door with whatever they are able to move.  "How many are there?  This surely won't hold them for long.  And if even a glimmer of intelligence remains, will they think to burn us out?"  He looks to Nefius for answers and Barok to see if he has any suggestions.  "Perhaps it would be better to make a run for it..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2008)

Nefius shakes his head as you hear a pounding sound at the door.  "No, they are already here.  We can run to the cellar, but besides that are options are limited to holding out or fighting our way out.  Then again, I've only been through the cellar once and briefly so maybe there is something there for us..."

His dialogue is stopped as you hear a skittering higher up the wall.  It sounds as if someone or some people are trying to climb up the wall of the Chapel from the outside and reach the stained glass windows above.  Also the pounding on the doors grows louder, although Barok and Silas placed enough of the pews and two oak statues of Festios against the doors to hold the angry crowd outside back.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2008)

Silas looks from wall to door and back to Nefius.  "Well, we can't get any _more_ trapped than we already are.  Lead on to the cellar.  Maybe we can find something there to stop them or even a secret tunnel out."  He laughs, though it's clear he doesn't really expect to find anything of the sort.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2008)

"It wouldn't be a worse idea than staying where we are now.  My former slaves can be tenacious, trust me on that."

You keep Nefius in the middle, while Barok takes point and you move in last.  Barok uses a torch as you find a rear door into the cellar.  The cellar is quite large and square, about 40 feet by 40 feet in dimension.  Across from the bottom of the stairs you see a large wine rack filled with cheap sacremental wine.  To your left there is an open door to a supply closet with such items as candles.  To your right is a simple banner that stretches across  and covers the surface of the wall and depicts a darkened rider and horse on a light yellow background.

As you take in your surroundings you can hear more hammering above.  It sounds as if the undead creatures have found something heavy in order to drive into the barricaded entrance to the chapel.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2008)

Silas closes the cellar door behind him and looks around.  When his eyes come to rest on the tapestry of the Rider he closes them.  _Rider protect me!_  Opening them again, he moves on down.  "At least we won't get thirsty."  He looks back up towards the door when the heavy pounding starts.   "Let's start looking."  Silas will look behind the tapestry, check out the wine rack, and look in the closet (stuffing a couple of candles in his pocket).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2008)

Silas grabs some candles that he finds in the closet as Barok smiles and checks out the wine racks.  The smile turns into a frown, however, as the rogue sees that the wine is of poor quality and low alcoholic content.  Nefius continues to stare up the stairs and mumbles to himself in frustration as you hear the sounds of breaking glass above.  As Silas moves the tapestry away he sees what seems to be a normal wall, however when he taps at it Barok claims that there is a faint hollowed sound.  With one solid hit from his staff, a fist-sized section of the wall seems to crumble and fall by Silas' feet.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2008)

"Over here!"  Silas will quickly peer through the hole to see if he can see anything, then continue bashing at the wall to enlarge the hole enough that the three of them can squeeze through.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2008)

Nefius and Silas pull off the tapestry and frantically slam their staves against the weakened wall in an attempt to break a passage through.  Meanwhile, Barok hears some more activity from upstairs as the creatures can be heard breaking through the wooden doors and scrambling above.  He draws a blade and faces the stairwell as the creatures fling open the stairwell door and begin to rush downstairs.

Silas and Nefius break into a tunnel with walls painted with strange scenes of women and men fighting insect-like humanoids, but their inspection of the tunnel is interrupted as four of the undead stumble down the stairs and towards Barok's waiting sword.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2008)

"Locusi!" says Silas in a breathless whisper.  Shaking off his academic interest in the paintings he pushes Nefius through the hole.  "Barok!  We're through!" he calls as he climbs through the hole himself.  Standing off to one side but peering through the hole, he'll ready his _Scorching Ray_ spell and wait for Barok.

OOC:
Ready an action to cast Scorching Ray once Barok disengages from the zombies


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

Barok hears Silas begin to chant and briefly slashes at the first incoming creature before rolling backwards to allow the abjurer a clear shot.  The opportunity isn't wasted and Silas destroys the attacker utterly before the next two undead rush into the small room and attack.  Barok easily avoids the clumsy attack of his opponent, but the other creature charges Silas and glances him with a strong punch (-3 hps to Silas).  Nefius uses Silas and Barok as shields as he lands a solid strike with the butt of his staff against the face of the creature that is engaging Silas, although he fails to fell it.

Another couple of creatures peek out from the bottom of the stairs, contemplating trying to enter the melee in such a tight area.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2008)

"Go on down the passage, Nefius!" urges Silas.  He will attack any zombies that leave themselves open and then back down the passage to give Barok room to enter.  If he has the chance he'll look around to see what place they have backed themselves into.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2008)

Nefius smirks at the irony of Silas protecting him and shuffles down into the tunnel while Silas and Barok make a fighting withdrawal.  Both Silas and Barok manage to slightly injure the undead of the oncoming crowd while dodging their return strikes.

At the end of the tunnel a doorway with a rusty iron door is seen, and the trio decides to escape through it, dropping a metal bar behind them to stop the rushing horde.

As Barok's torch reveals a large room without an obvious exit, Nefius remarks, "Well, at least that will hold them for a slight while although I believe they'll find a way to us while we rot here."

The room is 30 feet wide by 50 feet in length with frescoes similar to the ones on the wall in the tunnel.  In the center of the room is another statue of the rider, but older and covered in green tarnish.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2008)

Silas will light one of the candles taken from the storage room and begin looking around.  "They certainly were fond of secret chambers in ages past, weren't they?"  He'll investigate the statue of the Rider and the base that it sits on and then make a circuit of the room examining the walls and frescoes.

As he goes, Silas will say, "So, Nefius, we have a bit of time to breath, I suppose.  How about you tell us what exactly happened back there?  Why did my words set them off like that?"

OOC: Take 20 on Search?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC: I'm going to delay this one a day while the other group gets to posting.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2008)

Barok follows the two wise men silently, content to let Silas continue to handle the talking (since he was doing so well at it). Smirking slightly to himself he ponders the unpleasant surprises they had faced. Joining Festios was no longer an option but Nefios could be a useful tool, that is if there was a way out of this death-trap.

Slowly wandering around the room Barok searches every inch of the walls, floor and ceiling before circling inwards towards the statue.

ooc. Search, listen, take 20.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2008)

Nefius says, "I would not have them kill you and so they began to doubt my dedication to their cause.  Like I mentioned before, it has been a long while before I had stimulating intellectual company and I wished to savor it for as long as it would last.  And perhaps even convert you as your friend Barok expressed interest.  Knowing our history, though, and your previous heroics they considered you unconvertable."

Silas walks to the base of the statue, which is covered by cobwebs and tarnish from age.  It would appear as if the priests had forgotten about this passage through the ages and neglected to clean it, which fills your Dorinthian heart with regret.  No statue of the Rider should be left in such a state as even the unreligious of you find it somewhat blasphemous.

Barok hears running water under a grime and dust-covered portion of floor at the far end of the room.  Uncovering a portion of the grime with his foot, he believes he sees a heavy, rusted grate.

Silas and Barok both notice one fresco at the center of the room of Mount Kinran, a large mountain in between here and the old Dorinthian capital.  The fresco depicts a climber finding a large crystal with some shadowy winged figure inside of it.  This event seems to have started a series of other violent events for it shows the peaceful, farming community the man comes using their farming tools as weapons against insect-helmeted men who lord over them.  The battle looks devestating to both sides, and it appears that the farms give way to a nomadic horse lifestyle after the former farmers seem to lose a series of conflicts.  Towards the later events in the frescoes the former farmers begin to use hunting bows from horseback and the insect-helmeted beings seem to lose the next series of battles, and have their temples and halls set ablaze.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2008)

Silas responds to Nefius with a "Hmm..."

Wallking around the statue he feels a sense of dismay.  The Rider isn't his patron deity but he is the patron of the Dorinthian peoples as a whole and the disrepair saddens him.  _If only I had the time to give the respect and care that you deserve,_ thinks the wizard.  His search next takes him along the frescoes.  He reaches out with his fingers towards the battle scene but stops just short of the ancient paintings.  "This is the birth of the Dorinthians..." he says quietly.

Sighing, he turns to the others.  "I haven't found anything that could help us.  How about you?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

"I've found little.  So is this a statue of your god, Silas? A shame that it should be left in such neglect, but I suppose the priests had forgotten about this portion of their temple.  It looks as if this older temple was kept in secret from others for too long for some unknown reason." Nefius says as he examines the statue in puzzlement and increased curiosity.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2008)

"A shame? Why? The Rider has neglected the Dorinthians for centuries, ignored or accepted our suffering. Our entire people has been wiped out and our so called God hasn't lifted a finger. He deserves nothing but loathing. At least Festios has displayed some power, given us something to respect and fear. The Rider... just a bloody worthless waste of faith."He hears something beneath him and crouches down, "Enough theology for now. I think I've found us a way out." he starts pulling on the grate. "Give me a hand over here."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2008)

Silas scowls at Barok's comments on the Rider but doesn't contradict the man.  He joins Barok at attempting to lift the grate.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2008)

Barok cleans off the grime off the grate to find the edges, then tries to raise it by taking the smaller point of a unlit torch and attempting to use it as a wedge.  Silas comes and tries to work the other side.  The grate comes up slightly as the two men strain, and Nefius comes up and wedges his staff into the gap in order to stop it from closing back up.  From there the three men slowly work the grate off to the side and look down by Barok's torchlight and sees that after an eight-foot drop there is a walkable ledge to the sewer system below.  You take one last look at the back of the dirtied statue before preparing to drop down.

OOC: Any last actions or are you prepared to leave the room and statue behind as you escape?


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 21, 2008)

ooc: If Barok didn't find anything special about the statue the first time he investigated it (meaning treasure ) then he's ready to go.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC: Barok searched by looking, or by touching or cleaning?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2008)

wendy413 said:
			
		

> maybe like that




OOC: Errr... who are you and say what?


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 21, 2008)

ooc1: All of the above, but not too religious about the cleaning.
-
ooc2: Probably just a board-malfunction.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2008)

Silas looks back at the statue of the Rider and frowns.  Wishing that there were more time to give proper respect but knowing that the zombies were not far away he turns away.  "No time like the present," he mumbles as he gazes down the shaft.  He'll lower himself down and hanging by his arms will drop into the sewer.

OOC: Silas would have liked to do more at the statue but considering the zombies are somewhere nearby he's more concerned about getting away with his hide intact.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC: I realized I made a DMing error by having you need to rush through this segment, but also having a note that the statue should be cleaned by good characters that are beholden to their faith.  I've changed this slightly to better fit the mood and allow you to find the following...

The pounding on the sealed doorway gets louder as Barok takes one more close examination of the statue.  As he runs his hand along the base of the Rider's sculpture he ends of smearing away some grime, and a gold reflection is seen at the foot of the statue.  Clearing more of the grime away, Barok smiles as he comes away with a golden medallion with the depiction of the Rider.  This seems to be an ancient holy symbol that had been left here.  He shows it off before joining Silas at the hatch and climbing down.  The tunnel is short, about six feet in height, and goes north and to the south.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC: Which direction would we figure is out of the city?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC: The water seems to be flowing from south to north.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2008)

"The camp was to the west and we came into the city from, from..."  Silas squints into the darkness first one way, then the other.  "Well, the chapel is near the center of the city so either way should lead towards the outskirts." He smiles in the wan light of the sewer and its pretty clear that he's gotten turned around and isn't sure which direction their camp lies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2008)

Nefius squints in the small light of Barok's torch as Barok mentions a shuffling sound he can hear coming closer from the north.  "If you are right, then something is heading towards us and the decision of where to go might have been made for us," Nefius says pointing south.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2008)

"Ah, good point, Nefius.  South it is, then," says Silas as he turns to follow the tunnel south.  Holding his little candle high, he steps confidently forward only to stop and allow Barok to precede him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2008)

The three of you walk cautiously towards the south, but then Nefius hisses, "Faster."  You quicken your pace and get another hundred meters when Nefius almost begins to push you two forward.  "Faster!"  That's when you hear the shuffling coming from behind, as if a crowd of beings are attempting to rush with unfamiliar legs.  You begin to run, and you begin to increase the distance between yourselves and the mass that pursues beyond Barok's torchlight.  You hear the sound of a river ahead of you as you see the dim orange light of dawn peeking into the exit of the tunnel.  However, four silhouettes suddenly drop in front of the exit and block your way out, a mere twenty feet away.  As you slow for a moment, your ears pick up the still pursuing mass behind you.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2008)

_Four ahead and a mob behind?_  Silas barely has to think about it and puts on an extra burst of speed toward the exit.  "Keep running! he calls.  Ha!  I knew those times sneaking out to play rumblestone with the young dwarves during my apprenticeship would pay off!  Pumping his legs harder to pull ahead of his companions just a little, Silas lowers his shoulder and prepares to barrel into one of the figures blocking the exit.  OOC: Overrun attempt


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2008)

Silas barrels towards one of the undead, which in turn punches the abjurer hard against the shoulder blade (-5 hps to Silas).  The spellcaster continues forward, however, and lays the creature onto its back as he creates a gap for his companions to run through.  Nefius wheezes loudly as he follows Silas' trail and has another of the humanoids cuff him for his trouble.  Barok is able to avoid further blows, twirling as he follows the two robed men.

The group breaks free, but there is only a temporary moment of triumph for the three can only run for several more yards before the ground gives to a riverbank and the strong, flowing river nearby.  You've come out of a sewer which leads to the nearby water, and behind you is the city and the multitudes of undead reforming to charge you once more.  Four of these are the visible ones you've just made it past that are now 20 feet behind you.  The rest are still unrevealed and about to burst forth from the tunnel you came from.

Nefius begins to cut a tear in his robes from his knee to his feet, mumbling "Best get ready for a swim, unless you got some spell to magic us out of this."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 3, 2008)

"Ha ha ha!" crows Silas.  He turns rubbing his injured shoulder absent-mindedly and watches as Nefius and Barok plow through the gap his mad dash opened amongst the zombies.  _I didn't expect_ that_ to work!_ "Just like the good ol' days.  If only Alexander were here..."

His joie de vivre becomes just a little muted as he sees the predicament the three are still in.  He shrugs at Nefius and quickly makes sure his gear is well strapped down.  "Well, I guess we swim, then."  Silas looks at the cold water dubiously then abruptly plunges in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2008)

The three of you run into the chilled water as the undead follow in pursuit.  You get about ten feet into the water, where the rushing liquid reaches just over your knees.  As the water reaches waist level, Silas and Nefius lose their balance and are swept downstream as Barok dives and swims near them.  Silas is able to recover himself as he swallows a bit of dirty water before being able to get his head above the waterline.  Barok finds himself in the ironic duty of pulling Nefius from the depths.  Several of the undead try to pursue, but their clumsy bodies are eventually pushed away or submerged by the currents.

The three men continue downstream for ten more minutes in the cold water before finally finding the shore of a beach.  Nefius looks both exhausted and drained, while Silas is fatigued.  Barok seems fine, and little affected by the run as he checks to make sure the materials he procured are still dry and unbroken.  From the morning light you can see that the view of the city is gone, and so are signs of pursuers.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2008)

Silas drags himself out onto the beach.  Shivering he pulls off his pack, drops it, and begins stripping off his wet clothes.  "We need our gear from the horses and a fire.  And sleep."  He peers around at the surrounding country trying to place where the three of them have ended up in relationship to their camp of the previous evening.  He looks at Barok and the stumbling Nefius.  "I think we need to get farther away but we need to get dry first."

Silas will hurriedly gather up small sticks and twigs and pine needles to serve as tinder then dig out flint and steel and start a fire.  "Barok, will you be able to find our camp once we get a little drier and warmer?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2008)

Barok nods in agreement and helps you gather branches and then start a fire in order to keep the chill out of your bones.  It works, and soon the three of you are feeling both a little more refreshed and alive.  When your clothes are dry enough, the three of you decide to head on back.  By the time you circle around to the camp, the sun is high at midday.

"We should go away from this place before they find us.  Perhaps we can check out that mountain on the frescoes.  Your ancestors obviously found something there that helped them."  Nefius coughs a bit after he speaks, and its obvious that the river took a bit out of him.

OOC: RIP, Gary.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2008)

"We can ride for a while.  And it was Mount Kinran," says Silas with a sideways glance at Nefius.  "Though whatever they found is sure to be long gone.  That winged creature reminded me of the ancestors of the elves; maybe the mountain houses one of their stongholds."  Silas falls quiet, deep in thought or maybe just worn out.  He rouses himself and shrugs.  "I don't see that we have anything to lose by going there."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2008)

"Better there than wander here.  There are dark things in this part of the wood.  Ancient creatures that have avoided the civilized lands of Dorin are beginning to brave the now depopulated kingdom.  Surely you have encountered some such in your travels."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2008)

"Yes, we have encountered some unusual things," says Silas.  He looks at Nefius casually trying to decide if there is some hidden meaning to his statements.  He shrugs and suggests that the three ride on until early afternoon then make camp and get a lot of rest to make up for the missed night of sleep.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2008)

Nefius doesn't speak further on whatever was in his thoughts, while you settle down for the night before making the long trip to Mount Kinran.  The journey takes you five days, with Nefius saying little except to encourage haste.  As you travel the man seems to become thinner despite the small game that Barok is able to hunt, his breath more haggard, and his complexion even paler than normal.

Finally he speaks more than just a few phrases in his worn voice.  "I know this is a long shot, but your ancestors found some kind of aid in their struggle long ago near the base of the highest peak on this mountain, if we are to believe the images we saw.  It may be that we will still find something there that will help us."

"Perhaps.  Or maybe you'll find that your past will catch up to you, poisoner," an old woman says as she seems to manifest from the trees to your left and causes Nefius to jump in surprise.  The woman is ancient looking, with wrinkled brown skin and white braided hair.  She smiles with black teeth and cracked lips as she advances slowly towards your group while leaning heavily on a staff.  "Oh now relax.  I mean no son of Dorin any harm.  I simply wish to join you three men on your walk to the top of this mountain, and talk a bit.  I think you'll find that the four of us will have much to discuss and perhaps even some debts to be paid."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2008)

Silas covers his surprise with a cough and glances over to witness Nefius' reaction. _Poisoner.  Hmm, hadn't looked at it in that light..._  He bows to the old woman and says, "Welcome, grandmother.  We are pleased to share your company and accept your wisdom.  There is much that troubles me.  Where shall we begin?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2008)

"Ah, manners!  This is why I find the sons of Dorin such good company.  Why don't you help me up on that horse young man, and we'll talk about things such as desperation and what it does to men such as those you travel with."

Nefius has a blank expression on his face as he answers dryly, "Or better yet, we can simply leave this abomination and push on."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2008)

"Nonsense, Nefius.  Don't they teach respect of wisdom and experience in Tallione?  Or is it all about pure power?  Tsk."  Silas swings down from his horse to help the old woman up into the saddle.  Instead of remounting he will take the reins and walk ahead leading the horse.  In a more serious tone, Silas continues, "So, Grandmother, you mention men and desperation..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2008)

"Ride slowly, young man, for we will not be able to talk long when you reach the top.  The two that you ride with have dark hearts, though the outlander's heart is darker indeed.  The rogue that you call friend would do any wicked deed short of betraying you in a desperate attempt to save his own life.  He would murder or steal from almost anyone in that pursuit.  The hardness of his heart would be tasty, but nothing so delicious as that of the poisoner next to you.  He liked to kill rivals with poison in order to move up to the position he is in, including his old master.  He tried to betray his own general for personal gain, and he embraced a new faith in order to save his own skin, but then recanted only when he realized his own humanity would be lost.  That last action wasn't done because he wished to repent, but rather because of cowardice."  She smiles sweetly at Nefius, but he has thrown his hood up and ignores her.

She then whispers to Silas and Barok, "And now he takes you to the place where your ancestors learned of the Avariel and began their rebellion long before the coming of Dorin.  He knows from snippets of tales that he has heard in the recorded legends stored in his old library along with a recent painting he saw that there is knowledge to be found there, and perhaps great magic too.  But he hasn't told you that, has he?  He honestly does not know what is there and in desperation he drives himself to go there.  If he thought betraying you would save his own life, he would, but he knows his former allies want him destroyed now.  He knows this because he can still sense them in his mind, just as they can sense him.  Which is why they knew which way you were fleeing in the city you just left.  Which is why they wait for you at the top of this mountain, but in desperation he will meet them with you and hope that you may overcome them for he no longer has a choice.  And in your desperation to live and in your desperation to find a cure, what will you do," she asks sweetly smiling with crooked teeth.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2008)

Silas is quiet for a long while thinking about what the old woman has said.  He also slows his pace considerably.  "Grandmother, you know much about us and these events.  More than any other besides us _should_ know.  Do you know if there truly is a cure for this plague?  Or are we spending our lives foolishly?  As for what I would do..."  His face hardens into a scowl.  "I would do much that I find distasteful, including ally with my enemies, to ensure the future for my son.  What would _you_ have me do?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2008)

"Good that you slow down as it gives us more time for our little chat.  I'm unsure of what you will find in the caverns beneath this peak.  I do know that you have the potential of finding information that may be important to you, though I can't say that it will be the cure you seek.  And most of your kind spend their days in foolish pursuits but I can't say that survival is foolish at all.  In fact, I myself wish nothing else but to survive.  I'll tell you what, young man.  When you near the top of the hill you should have your sneaky friend dismount and follow you while using the nearby brush as cover.  That way at least some of your ambushers might become ambushees.  As you reach the summit you will be approached by those that follow your new companion.  The leader of your enemies likes to make dramatic speeches.  As he strokes his own ego, toss this to his feet though make sure you are at least 15 arms lengths away," she says handing Silas a sphere of warm, red glass.  "Finally, whatever happens do not move to protect the stranger that you have taken as your companion lest you may share in his own fate.  And you do want to see your child again someday, don't you deary?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2008)

Silas lets out a long, troubled sigh.  "Barok, when the time comes, you should use your unique skills to the utmost.  We should take whatever precaution we can; just in case."  Turning back to the old woman he accepts the red glass sphere and tucks it into his pouch where he can easily and quickly reach it.  "Thank you.  You know much of what is to come, Grandmother.  What did you say your name was?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

"Stop now," the older woman commands as you near the top.  "There are two men and seven of their slaves waiting for you at the top of that ridge, isn't that right, dark one?" the woman says, pointing ahead in the twilight towards where your path nears a ridge two hundred yards away.  Nefius simply nods grimly, his face pale and dripping with sweat as the affliction continues to eat at his body now that he had betrayed the faith of Festios.  Barok simply dismounts, ties his horse to a nearby tree, and disappears into the woods to your left.

The path you are on is 25 feet wide, with brush and trees to either side.  600 feet up the path, a tree-covered ridge juts out from the woods to your left.  To the right side the forest continues, but then stops near the ridge because of a dangerous slope that would cause you to tumble down the mountainside if you are not careful, although the path itself is still 25 feet wide at this location.  It looks like a decent place for an ambush, but the top of the mountain is just beyond the pass.

The woman stares at Nefius for a moment and gives him a chilling smile, then she dismounts, straightens out her clothes, and says, "As for my name, folks of this land like to call me Ulavree and it suits me fine enough.  Oh don't give me that look.  I'm mostly not _her_.  Good luck to you, youngins.  You'll see me again soon enough."  Ulavree turns, and disappears into the forest to the left of the pass.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2008)

Silas' mouth falls open in shock but before he can speak Ullavree is gone.  Snapping his mouth shut he looks around, sighs loudly, and then pulls out the red glass globe.  He holds it in one hand and with the other still holding his mount's reigns begins to slowly walk forward.  "Anything you'd like to tell me before we meet with these former cohorts of yours, Nefius?  A cure for this plague would be nice but I'll settle for any bit of useful information.  In return..."  Silas' eyes turn flinty as he continues to look up the path for sign of ambushers.  "...I _might_ be persuaded to help you out of this predicament."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2008)

Nefius looks onward before responding with a weak and sickened voice.  "They haven't forgiven me for leaving.  There are three men that I can sense along with a small number of their servants.  The servants are like those Dorinthians you have recently fought.  The men themselves are Tallione servants of Festios.  The leader may be a bit tougher than you could handle, though I may have been able to match him when I was not so sick.  His two companions are weaker, and less of a threat.  They can... sense, for lack of a better word, my approach.  We are still bonded in that way.  And they know I am struggling."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2008)

Silas sighs.  "Well then, I suppose that there is no point in delaying any further, is there?" _Mother, guide me!_  Inadvertantly and to Silas' dismay his thoughts rest only briefly on the protective goddess of the Dorinthians before focusing on the old woman who named herself Ulavree.  Frowning he changes his grip on the glass sphere and continues moving on up the road.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2008)

You move forward towards the pass.  There is little sound except for the hooves of your horses, Nefius' labored breathing, and the chill wind blowing around you.  As you reach the base of the pass, three figures rise from a crouched position fifteen feet above you on the top of the ridge.  "Hold, Nefius!  I see you have a friend with you.  This is admittedly unexpected, but isn't anything that will halt our judgment of you.  Nefius, you are charged with apostasy.  What say you to this charge?"

"I will have nothing to do with a faith that helps the ruination of man.  You would have us become barbaric abominations, when I wanted to rule over a civilization.  What good is it to rule mud and plants when I once sat among gold and wine?  No, I would rather not help rule over a wasteland of mindless servants and destroyed humanity."

"Ruination?  We are the saviors of mankind!"  The two begin to argue, and more shapes begin to gather around the three.  These are zombie-like Dorinthians, such as you had recently fled from.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2008)

Silas listens to the two men's twisted religious debate.  He feels the smoothness of the red, glass sphere as he turns it in his hand.  _Is now the time?  Am I too close?_  He judges the distance between himself and the man arguing with Nefius, the man he assumes is the leader.  Abruptly he hurls the sphere at the man, hoping to throw it in such a fashion so that it shatters at the man's feet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2008)

Silas tosses his sphere and watches as it makes a parabolic drop near the feet of the leader who is arguing with Nefius.  Silas hears the orb break, then the world seems to go mad in a storm of fire and smoke.  The abjurer is thrown from his horse, but otherwise is unharmed.  His ride panics and flees up the path as three flaming Festios undead drop to the ground with a bone-jarring crack.  One doesn't get back up, but the other two see the spellcaster and stumble awkwardly towards him.  Of Nefius and the others, Silas cannot say as the thick smoke disrupts his vision.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2008)

Silas coughs smoke and takes a step back, away from the shambling servants of Festios.  Once they come within range he will cast his _Burning Hands_ spell with the hope of catching both of them within its effects.


Move: 5' step
Standard: cast Burning Hands


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2008)

Silas gives some distance between himself and the creatures before him, then lets loose with his spell, roasting both before they can close in and pummel the mage.  Taking a moment to look around, he sees that the smoke from the blast is starting to clear enough for him to see several large stones come from overhead and land with a thump in front of him.  It seems that his enemies are now tossing stones down from the top of the cliff in an effort to pulverize their opponents.  At the same time, Silas hears chanting from above and someone wheezing for breath somewhere ahead of him.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2008)

Silas will look up for the source of the chanting.  If it is obvious that the chanter is an enemy then Silas will let loose with his _Scorching Ray_.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC: Silas gets all the fun.   

Lesse, send the wizard to the combat crawl and the fighter to negotiate. Sounds like par for this course. But that's what makes this game rock!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2008)

Silas can't see the shadowy figure all too well on the top of the ridge, but then the figure finishes his spell and the foggy cover is lifted by a gust of wind, revealing Nefius struggling to stand in front of the abjurer and a black robed man overhead.  Silas lets loose with his spell, blowing a hole through the chest of the man, who attempts unsuccessfully to scream before tumbling over the edge aflame.  He lands in front of Silas with a sickening crunch, while a second man appears.  This second man finishes some kind of spell, then four more Festios undead appear and begin to crawl quickly down the cliff side towards Nefius and Silas.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ha ha!  You get to chat up paranoid emperors and Silas gets to fry zombies.  Of course, if Silas were talking to the emperor he'd likely end up in the dungeon. [/sblock]

Silas winces and pulls away from the broken corpse.  He hardly spares a glance for Nefius but hopes the fellow can pull himself together and jump in with a little assistance.  Thinking he'll likely need the protection, and soon, Silas casts _Extended Mage Armor_ and moves away from the advancing undead.  As he moves away he'll ready his staff.


Standard: cast _Mage Armor_ (extended)
Move: 30 ft. away & draw staff


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2008)

Nefius uses the base of the cliff to help himself shakily rise.  He points at the nearest climbing creature and two magical bolts fly from his outstretched hand and into his target, causing it to fall with a sickening crunch before it shudders and lays still.  The other three climb down successfully, two staring at Silas while the third faces off against Nefius.

The man on the top of the ridge begins to cast another spell, but suddenly a few inches of blade appears protruding out of his chest.  He doesn't quite die, but it is evident as he raises his mace and turns to face a smiling Barok that he doesn't have long to live.  With his multiple opponents, however, Silas cannot yet enjoy this small victory.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Silas cannot yet enjoy this small victory...




Nevertheless, Silas does grin wildly and restrains himself from doing a little dance.  As the minions of Festios approach he'll throw down his staff crying out, "KERASTES!  I summon you!  Slay my enemies!"  He'll point directly at the two approaching creatures and then draw his crossbow.


Standard action: use python rod
Move action: draw crossbow


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 11, 2008)

Nefius tightens his group on his staff as he engages the undead lumbering towards him, but Silas is too preoccupied with his own concerns to see how he fares.  Kerastes forms from the staff and intercepts, but misses, the first undead.  Still, he distracts it enough for it to stop trying to attack Silas.  The zombie-like Dorinthian dodged the snake's strike, but in doing so slipped and fell helplessly onto its back.

The second undead reached Silas and connects with a solid right fist, but the abjurer's magical armor takes the brunt of the attack and leaves the mage unharmed as he draws his crossbow.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2008)

Silas continues to slowly retreat from his attacker.  With a practiced movement he loads his crossbow.  _Hah! My time training with the soldiers wasn't totally wasted!_  Carefully he aims at his opponent and fires...


Misc: 5 ft. step
Free: load crossbow (yay Rapid Reload!)
Standard: fire crossbow (+2 1d8)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2008)

Silas' makes the easy shot, leaving a quarrel embedded into the creature's shoulder, although it doesn't slow it down and its return strike knocks the wind out of the abjurer's lungs (-8 hps to Silas.  Meanwhile, Silas' snake quickly wraps itself around the second undead and begins squeezing it, causing the popping sound of breaking bones to be heard.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2008)

Silas looks quickly around to make sure he isn't stumbling backwards into danger and then repeats his previous action.  If he has the chance, he'll look around to see if his horse (and the second quarterstaff he keeps strapped to his saddle) is anywhere nearby.

Misc: 5 ft. step
Free: load crossbow
Standard: fire crossbow (+2 1d8)
Current HP: 20


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2008)

Silas looks around worriedly as he reloads his crossbow, but does not see his horse.  He notices that he is close to the edge, and so takes a five-foot step to the right before levelling his weapon and firing again, striking the creature in its lung.  The Festios undead attacks in return, grabbing Silas' arm and wrenching it painfully in an attempt to snag the crossbow out of his grip (-4 hps to Silas).  The abjurer struggles against the creature's grip and in a fit of panic drives the butt of the crossbow upwards into the undead thing's nose, causing cartilage to drive up into its brain.  The undead creature stumbles and falls to lay still.

Silas catches his breath and looks around for his companions.  His snake rests on top of the undead it had crushed and stares at its master curiously.  Barok comes down from the cliff by climbing swiftly down, his face showing some scratches although he is relatively unscathed.  Nefius lays against the cliff face, his clothes torn and blood flowing like a trickle from torn flesh along his chest.  The undead he himself was fighting lies next to him, its throat crushed from his staff which now lies broken next to him.  "Well... that could... could have gone better, though... I must admit... it went... better than I thought... it would..."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2008)

Silas laughs.  "Where's your faith, Nefius?  _Of course_ we came through by the skin of our teeth; it's what we _do_.  He shakes his head and gives a glance to the man's chest wound.  "You might want to bind that up.  Who knows what sort of infection you might pick up."

Silas looks Barok over.  "Looks like you came through all right."  He glances up the cliff face to the men Barok killed and says, "Thanks." Nodding, Silas walks past to grasp Kerastes by the tail causing the snake to transform back into a staff.  He glances around.  "I hope that horse hasn't run off too far.  First things first, though..."  He'll go over to the bodies and search them.  Afterwards he'll try to round up his mount and then they will head on up the mountain (unless other events change this) looking for the ancient stronghold.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2008)

Silas goes through the bodies, though only the robed men seemed to have anything of worth.  There were three such men, and though all wore robes and holy symbols of Festios, one was also talented as a wizard.  The abjurer recovers 11 trail rations, 3 waterskins, 3 light maces (one of masterwork quality), 2 potions of a yellowish liquid, 1 potion that has a dark and thick liquid of some sort, a slightly scorched spellbook, and a scroll of a rare and devastating magic that is not easy to understand but will allow the mage to create a fireball to throw at his enemies.

Spells
[sblock]
scroll of _fireball_ and _Sepia Snake Sigil_
Spellbook has:
1st level- Identify, Endure Elements, Protection from Good, Charm Person, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Nystul's Magic Aura
2nd level- Resist Energy, Obscure Object, Summon Swarm, Fog Cloud, Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2008)

Silas will carefully glance through the book.  His hands reverently turn the pages and take inventory of the writings within.  He sighs in pleasure and anticipation of the future time when he can study the book more thoroughly.  Reluctantly he closes the book and packs it away along with the scroll (in his saddlebags if he has managed to round up his horse).  Picking up the 3 potions, Silas will examine them and try to determine what they are (Spellcraft +16).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2008)

Silas' horse is still nowhere to be found, although Barok believes they safely fled up the trail towards the peak.  Silas examines the potions, taking care to test a few on his skin before allowing himself to carefully put a few drops on his tongue.  The dark, thick liquid doesn't seem to have any effect on the skin, but when Silas tastes a few drops it causes the tip of his fingers to become more adhesive.  He realizes that this is a _potion of spiderclimb_.  When he puts a few drops from the yellowish liquids on his skin he notices a small cut seems to disappear.  He recognizes these each of the two as a _potion of cure light wounds_.

In a slow manner, Nefius explains that he doesn't sense any more servants of Festios in the area and urges you to move on towards the top.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2008)

Silas will carefully tuck the potions into his pouch and secure the book and scroll in his pack.  He looks at the other stuff and decides that it is just too heavy for him to carry, though he will tell Barok and Nefius what else was found so that they can take any of it that they might want.  Straightening and securing his grip on his staff Silas looks up the trail.  "Well, Barok, if you think the horses ran up that way and that's the way we want to go anyway..."  He shrugs.  "Then I guess that's the way we go.  No time like the present."  With a half smile he begins trudging up the mountain.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2008)

You climb up the remainder of the peak and end up at an odd clearing that your horses are standing in.  The clearing is next to a mountain face covered in frosted ivy, while the floor of the clearing is covered in thick broken tiles that have sprouts of grass growing through the revealed cracks.  In a ring around the clearing is a circle of twelve tall stones carved with the images of winged figures and the sun, and also showing similar signs of wear to that of the tiles.  The path is behind you to the south, the mountain face to the left, but to the north and east of the clearing is a drop off that you take care to avoid lest you fall down the mountain.  Above you the night sky is clear, with the stars shining in astonishing clarity while the mountain to your left peaks only fifty more feet above you.

Nefius explains in his slow, dying voice how he read about references to this mountain during the conquests of Dorinthia and in the Tallione Empire's own libraries, but that he never took the tales to heart until he saw the mosaic in the chambers you had recently escaped.  The tales were too sporadic and references to this mountain were by description and not name.  He continues to search the rock wall, then begins to pound the stone in frustration as he fails to find an entrance.  The effort seems to be too much for Nefius, and he collapses coughing up blood, his retching echoing through the clearing.

"Tsk... stop that now.  You'll die before I get what I've come for," the crone says, surprising you with a start as she walks up the path you had come from.  This time she holds a twisted black knife in her hands as she walks towards Nefius with a strange smile on her face.  "The ancestors of your 'friends' here had a certain artifact that they placed inside a niche of the door in order to enter, but that key was lost long ago.  You've come all this way for nothing, poisoner, and now your desperation falls into despair.  You feel it in your heart, don't you?"  The crone leans down towards Nefius and almost tenderly kisses his cheek as she whispers something you cannot hear into his ear.  Nefius wails pitifully as her words reach him, and he seems a pitiful thing in his final moments as if her words are more painful than what she plans for him with the knife.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2008)

Silas startled from his examination of the clearing jumps at Ulavree's quiet approach.  He looks at Nefius lying in agony of the ground and feels a surge of guilt.  Quickly he walks over to the man and kneels at his side opposite the old woman.  Quietly he begins to speak, "Nefius, I'm sorry.  I tried to use you." _And now you're dying._ "I don't know what to do next and I can't heal you; I don't have the skill or the magic."  He pauses before continuing with a rush of words.  "But it's not too late.  Festios may have laid claim to your body but the Mother can still heal your spirit..."  His words trail off and he looks up at Ulavree.

"What are you going to do to him?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

The crones breath reaks of rot as she speaks, "What do you think I intend to do, my lovely child?  His heard is a ripe fruit to be plucked, and I mean to have it.  Now back away, dearie.  I wouldn't have you hurt."  So saying she nudges Silas away and begins to cut into Nefius' chest.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2008)

Silas wipes his face with the sleeve of his robe as he backs away.  Closing his eyes he says, "So, do it then."  With an effort of will he forces his eyes open.  Despite feeling that he doesn't understand what is happening and is unable to stop it, he is determined to watch Nefius' end.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2008)

Blood flies, staining Silas' already road-worn robes with new crimson streaks as the crone holds a struggling Nefius down with one arm and cuts with the other.  The mage looks pleading at the abjurer before gasping once more futilely for breath and then collapses as his heart is grasped and removed.  He does not die well, nor does he look noble in death, but instead appears as if a scrawny, broken doll tossed neglectfully to the ground.  Instead of the heart, however, you see a bright gemstone in the hands of the crone... or the hands of what was the crone, for now in front of you is a raven-haired maiden in her mid-30s wearing the crone's rags.  You might even consider her stunningly attractive if not for the blood-soaked arms and frightening smile of triumph.  "And for a moment, I thought you might try to stop me.  You are not the same man you started this journey as, are you?  I think a reward of some kind is in order for allowing me to take this trifle unhampered.  What is it you seek, son of Dorin?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2008)

Silas chokes back the bile that roils through his stomach at the site of Nefius split open and lying disregarded on the ground in front of him.  He bleakly meets the now beautiful woman's gaze and feels a coldness of spirit settle over himself.  "When first we met I told you I would do nearly anything to ensure the safety of my family.  What I _seek_ is a cure to this plague."  Silas looks back down at the husk of the man that was Nefius and feels as stained as his blood-streaked robe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

The woman checks her sleeves and pockets mockingly and says, "No.  No cure, here, although your companion was right that this was at least the right direction.  But you won't be able to go in through the front door.  Instead, those that had built this structure could fly and an alternate means of entering and exiting was through the ceiling of this peak.  I can climb us up there, and we can throw a rope down to your companion."

Barok gets a coil of long rope from his pack, and the woman presents her back to you so you can hold onto her as she grips the rock face.  She is lithe yet amazingly strong, climbing easily with the rope coiled around her shouler and you holding onto her back.  When you reach the top of the rock face, just below the outcropping of the peak, she tosses an end of the rope down and helps Barok up.

Walking along the dome-like top of the rock face, the woman clears a section of brush and loose dirt to reveal an opening that goes down into unknown, dark depths.  The woman takes the rope, ties an end to an small, withered tree that somehow grew into the rock and smiles at you as she gets ready to go down the opening.  "To fight the plague you will need answers.  That can be found in there, but I'm hoping you have some way to see down there."  She then drops the rope down the hole, and disappears into the darkness as she climbs down.

Barok begins to rummage through his pack as you consider the situation.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2008)

"Very well," says Silas in rather abrupt tones.  Then he turns and moves to Nefius' corpse.  He'll straighten the legs, fold the arms up and across the man's ruined chest and close the eyes.  Standing again, he looks down at Nefius and sighs.  Ignoring Barok and Ulavree he'll begin collecting stones and building a caern over Nefius' body.  He works without speaking and only when he is finished will he go to his mount to collect the gear that he has stowed and might need and then allow Ulavree to carry him up the mountain face.

Once Ulavree has climbed down Silas will cast _Light_ upon his staff then tie it to his pack.  With a tentative look down the dark hole Silas takes a deep breath and begins to climb.

_Light_ will last 50 minutes barring unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2008)

Silas and Barok climb down into the darkness below, although Silas' light is bright enough to reveal a large dome-like chamber that is about 80 feet radius and 70 feet high.  Numerous square pillars are on either side of a walkway that leads from the front passage that Silas and company found inaccessible and towards the center of the room where a raised dais surrounded by a circle of other square pillars stand.

In the center of the room stands a large and tall purple crystal, while a robed figure that you can't quite make out is seated on some kind of strange throne and staring into the crystal.

"Go ahead and say hello.  He's been waiting for you or for someone like you for a very long time," a smiling Ulavree declares.


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2008)

Silas will lower himself down to the walkway (presuming the rope is long enough).  He'll pause to catch his breath and rub his stinging hands on his robe.  Doing so draws his attention to the filthy and bloodstained state of his robe and hands.  _Not looking my best for a social call,_ he thinks with a snort.  He looks over at the smiling Ulavree and gets the distinct feeling that he has been led into a trap.  He shrugs his shoulders to adjust the heavier than normal pack he carries and begins to walk toward the enthroned figure.  "I am Silas Eyrstan, a son of Dorin and a Caernite scholar," he begins.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2008)

Silas steps up upon the dais and introduces himself, though his voice trails off as he is finished and as he stares at the occupant.  A skeleton of an elf sits on the throne, the back of his skull punctured by a crystalline device similar to the one that Silas had seen when they rescued the gnomish settlements.  The elf wears tattered clothing, although what is more noticeable is the odd wing-like bone frame that is attached to the elf's back.  It would seem that Silas has found one of the avariel.

Before the abjurer can turn back towards the smirking woman who brought him here, the crystal inside the elf's skull begins to glow, followed by the large purple crystal besides Silas and the skeleton.  The hazy form of a handsome winged elf flickers inside the crystal, sets his eyes upon the mage, and speaks.

"Arelley tosefa yolan urrel..."  The words mean nothing to you, and you try to express this problem.  You begin to catch familiar words as you communicate with the shade until it seems to understand you.  "How about now?  Yes, good.  Your language is similar, but so much different than the last visitor I had.  And your eyes speak of much more of a scholarly understanding, though not any less a fire.  I take it that you humans were successful overthrowing your Locusi masters.  But who is this Dorin you spoke of and who or what is a Caernite?  And how much time has passed?  The room looks so much more worn than last I was conscious."


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2008)

Silas has seen many strange things in his life and tries not to be discomfited by speaking to the shade.  He bows to the winged elf and then begins to answer the creature's questions.  "Many years have passed.  I am uncertain of the number, but the Locusi have fallen and been forgotten by all but a few."  He looks at the shade with more than a small amount of reservation.  "As have your people.  The nation of humans to which I belong traces their history back to Dorin, the founder of our nation, and to the gifts granted by the god we call the Rider."

Silas looks thoughtful as he chooses his next words.  "The Caernite scholars are an order of sages and wizards.  It has been a long time since I was last able to trade knowledge with one of my brethren but I have recently come to believe that the order was established to unearth and preserve ancient magics.  However, my purpose in coming here is to discover a cure for a supernatural plague that is threatening my homeland.  This plague is being spread by the followers of Festios, god of decay, and transforms men into zombie-like creatures.  It is an odd chance and desperate hope that has led me here seeking something, anything, to use to fight this plague."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 7, 2008)

"Tell me of this disease?"  As Silas explains the symptoms and what he has seen, the shade speaks once more.

"I do not know of this Festios, and how he is involved but this disease sounds like the same that decimated the avariel ranks long ago.  It was our desire to placate the Locusi that led to this.  I admit that the man whose mind I was copied from had no small part in this tragedy.  We had thought that by sharing some of our nature magic and knowledge of herbs and husbandry with the Locusi they would be tempted to cease their nomadic and destructive ways and abandon their dark god.  Instead they turned our knowledge into a weapon and created a disease that would only work against the avariel.  They could not defeat us in magic, but they could defeat us by using our own against us.  Eventually we all grew sick, and could only watch as the Locusi slaughtered or subjugated the other races around us.  It was then that solutions were discussed and found... Tell me, Silas Eyrstan, son of Dorin and Caernite scholar, what would you intend to do in order to find the cure?  Would you be willing to sacrifice an entire race to save your own?  Would you try to find another solution even if one might not be evident?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2008)

"I have abandoned friends, killed men, and watched a man die on the hope that this place holds a cure to the plague that is destroying my people."  He sighs and shakes his head.  "But I could not sacrifice another race to save my own."  He falls silent, thinking of his wife and son.  "If you know another solution, or even the possibility of a solution, point me in the direction it lies and I will search it out."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2008)

The shade exhales sharply.  "Yes, that is what my originator, the one whose mind I am a copy of, believed."

The shade flickers and you see in the purple crystal the image of the shade once more, but now surrounded by other avariels.  They seem to be having a heated argument.  "My originator, Ivarus, maintained this outpost along with several of his comrades.  They were in contact with other outposts and with the Avariel Council via such devices as the crystal you now view.  The Locusi's abuse of our magic was killing us off through the new disease, and one faction suggested trying to play with our own body chemistry while another advocated trying to find a cure while at the same time striking back at the Locusi with a variation of the magical disease.  The disease attacks only a specific race, so changing the make-up of our body would likely work but the extent of the change would be unpredictable.  The Council's leader, Lavara, argued strongly against retaliation, but also did not want to alter her people's bodies in order to escape the plague.  The argument became heated..."

As the shade of Ivarus gives a passionate speech, another shade begins to loudly argue with him.  Ivarus says something sharp in his language in return, and the second shade lashes out in anger.  Ivarus stumbles backward and falls, a crystal lodged in his chest.  The second shade looks shocked.  "One of the leaders of the faction pushing for retaliation argued with Ivarus, and in the midst of this discussion he felt rage for the first time and stabbed him with a crystal he had been holding.  This man was called Vivaran."  The image in the crystal begins to grow dark.  Ivarus could hear his comrades yelling in confusion as he fell dying.  In all the years since leaving Celestia, no avariel had ever struck another.  We had come to this world in order to change it for the better, but it had changed us instead.  I believe that in this shocking moment, Lavara decided our fate for as Ivarus faided away he heard her voice from the crystal intone _Let there be change_."

The image shifts once more, this time to a Council chamber with a large green crystal in the center of the ring of marble chairs and tables.  "This is the Council Crystal, a powerful artifact normally stowed inside a vault underneath the Council floor that can be opened and raised when needed.  This crystal powers some of the avariel's more powerful magic.  With it they could divine cures, divine how to create a counter-disease, or drain the crystal of some of its permanent magic in order to perform greater magics such as changing the entire avariel race into something different so that the disease would no longer effect them.  It is this crystal that may hold the key for you, if a cure hasn't already been developed."

You recognize the Council.  It is the same Council as you had visited earlier in the year in the land of the elves, though you had not seen the crystal then.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2008)

"The Elves..." Silas' eyes grow wide as his mind jumps to conclusions.  "The Elves are transformed Avariel?!"  He shakes his head.  Much as he is still intrigued by the history that the shade of Ivarus has told him, he still has a task at hand.  "I've seen that council chamber before...  The Elven people use it still.  Whether they have kept the secret of the crystal or it has been lost, I don't know.  Tell me, Ivarus.  How is the crystal raised and how is it used?  This plague must be stopped before it is too late."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2008)

"The Council Speaker normally carries a crystal that can be set into a slot on the ground, above the chamber that holds the larger crystal.  Normally, this small crystal key is carried as an ornament, on either a sceptre showing his office or on an amulet.  I am sure that the current avariel Speaker of the Council would allow you access to the crystal because of your plight.  However, the large crystal artifact might only have limited power left, as it was brought from Celestia itself but no longer draws power from that plane."


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2008)

Silas is quiet.  "There is no longer an avariel Speaker of the Council.  I am sorry.  Perhaps the crystal is held by an elven councilman.  But if it is not, is there another way to raise and use the crystal?  I fear that all rests upon a key that may have been lost over the years."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2008)

"What do you mean that there are no avariel?"  The abjurer talks with the shade, taking time to explain the elven race and its current politics.

"So the elven race has a Speaker, just like the Avariel Council.  Have you seen the Speaker?  Try to think hard at the accesories he wears or wield.  Give me details."

Silas goes into a detailed description, and the shade responds once more.  "The staff that he carries signifying his position.  That yellow crystal that you said was on it.  Does it look like this?"

An image appears above the shade, and it does indeed look like the crystal seen on the Speaker's staff.  "That is a key that will open the chamber.  The Speaker has it if you can convince him to aid you."


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2008)

Silas bows to the shade.  "Thank you, Ivarus.  You have given me hope that there is yet something that can be done to help those afflicted with this plague.  If there is anything that I can do for _you_ you have but to tell me and I will try to aid you."

If there is nothing then Silas will begin the journey to the Elven homeland.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2008)

"Yes, there is perhaps something you can do for me.  We avariel had sacrificed much in order to make this world a better place... a world that we wished to bring a step closer to our own original home.  Tell me a bit of the world as you know it.  Did we make this place better?  Did we at least lift the suffering of its inhabitants and enlighten them?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 21, 2008)

Silas hesitates.  He doesn't wish to lie to Ivarus but he's not sure if the avariel truly made a difference.  Then he remembers a gnomish woman who fought by him when his family and home was threatened.  Smiling, he begins to speak.  "I have a friend named Caramip.  She's gnomish; a descendant of the minions of the Geomancer who embraced the teachings of the avariel..."  He speaks for a long time, starting with his friendship with Caramip and the gnomish people and rambling on to his other friends: Kel and the elves who supported the Dorinthians, shy but loyal Danica, the half-orc siblings, and especially his friendship with the good and honorable Lord Dartis Kalnian, even the volatile Barok.  Finally he winds down and shrugs as silence falls.  "I cannot imagine how dark the world might be if your people had not left their homes to come here."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

The shade listens intently.  "Thank you for that, friend Silas.  I would like to leave you with a gift... a portion of the magic that my people once possessed and that you may find useful.  I could teach you, if you are interested, a spell that allows you to detect the thoughts of others, another that can create a heatless flame, or a third that would can increase your intelligence for a short period of time."


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2008)

Silas inclines his head to the shade.  "It has been a pleasure speaking with you, Ivarus.  This plague had filled me with despair but you remind me of the goodness and hope that exists."  Grinning broadly at the thought of receiving a magical gift, he continues, "I gladly accept your gift.  I choose to learn to create a heatless flame, if it please you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2008)

"The magic that sustains me won't sustain me forever.  At least I can do something small for the world once more.  Bring forth your spell crystal and be ready to transcribe my words."  Silas looks puzzled and brings his spellbook and pen instead.  "Hmmm... or that.  I suppose that will work just as well."  The shade describes the spell and Silas learns _continual flame_.

"So, what do you do now?"

"I think it's past time for you to go home, don't you son of Dorin?"  A familiar voice asks as a hand slinks along your shoulder.


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2008)

Silas starts; he had nearly forgotten Ulavree during his talk with Ivarus.  He nods.  "It _is_ time for me to resume my journey."  He looks back at Ulavree.  "But it won't be home, yet.  I travel to the elven homeland and their council chambers.  Farewell, Ivarus."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2008)

Silas, Barok, and Ulavree climb up the rope and out of the chamber, followed by a short climb using the rope down to the site of Nefius' death.  They discuss their options, but Barok is adament about returning home and not joining Silas to visit the elves.  He feels as though there is treachery about and that he in particular would be targeted as he had made no secret about his dislike of their forested community.

Ulavree surprises both however by her request.  "I for one would like to accompany you.  I have an interest in seeing where your quest leads... "


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2008)

Silas nods.  "Very well, friend.  I understand."  He turns to Ulavree.  Somewhat stiffly he says, "A travelling companion would be welcome."  He glances at the sky and sags in weariness; the past hours have been emotionally and physically draining for the wizard.  "But I need a bit of rest before we ride."  Silas plans to get some sleep and ride hard towards the elven community the next day, staying with Barok as long as possible before they must part.

OOC: I've lost track of time.  I'm not sure but it seems it should be late in the day or early morning after a long night.  If this isn't right, I'm sure you'll let me know.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2008)

OOC: It is late in the evening when you decide to rest.

Barok and you camp for the night, while Ulavree agrees to take the first watch.  She picks the leaves and buds from different plants as you get settled in while humming an odd but somewhat familiar nursery rhyme.  You can't make out the words, but it seems like something you have heard long before in your childhood.  The two men sleep all night, Ulavree never waking you although when you become conscious once more you see her sitting and staring into the flames of the fire she kept going.  You doubt she slept, but she doesn't seem any worse for it.

"The two of you snore, you know.  Some tea before bedtime can sometimes help that," she chastises you in a motherly way, which is somewhat disturbing considering her current youthful appearance.  "So when we reach the land of the elves what will you do?  Simply ask them nicely for the cure?  Have you wondered why they might actually have the cure and what is their connection to the disease?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2008)

"So much has been lost from that time.  I assume knowledge of the crystal and key lost also."  Silas frowns, perplexed.  "I can't imagine that they could know and not do something."  He looks over at Barok and finds the man staring at him and can almost sense the name Silas Generwine hanging unspoken between them.  Quietly Silas says, "I'll speak with Kel first.  Privately.  I know him; he wouldn't countenance such an act."  He turns to Ulavree.  "I _will_ get to that crystal."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2008)

Ulavree and Silas ride towards the lands of the elves, a trip that takes longer than a week.  In the meantime the abjurer feels sicker while Ulavree seems unaffected by the disease as she picks more herbs.

Silas feels his breath becoming raspy as they reach the edge of the Silver Forest, a day and a half away from Saleentra.

"So tell me, child," Ulavree asks as she stirs a mixture into a morter with a pistel, "how much another week of life is worth to you?  I doubt you have more than a couple of days left to survive.  I have a mixture that will hold the sickness you have at bay for awhile longer.  What might you have that would interest me, you think?  I'll make this easy for you.  We have enough food to eat, but I want you to kill something for me.  There is a stag on the other side of this hill to my left.  Slay it for me and I'll allow you the mixture."


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2008)

Silas stares blankly at Ulavree.  He rubs at his dry eyes tired from long days of travel and wonders what the trick is.  "I don't..." _Understand_, he finishes in thought.  Thinking it can be no worse than standing by as she killed Nefius, he nods, readies his magic, and begins to move as quietly as possible over the hill.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2008)

Silas stealthily climbs over the hill to see a magnificient white stag drinking from a loud brook.  The creature is just shy of thirty feet away and doesn't seem to notice the abjurer's approach.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2008)

Silas gazes in awe at the white stag.  Quietly he turns and makes his way down the hill and to where he left his horse tethered.  He pats the beast on the neck and swings up into the saddle.  Staring at Ulavree he says, "I'll make it."  Without waiting he spurs his mount and takes off towards the elven city.  He'll push his horse hard and ride long to reach the elves while he still has strength.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2008)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas gazes in awe at the white stag.  Quietly he turns and makes his way down the hill and to where he left his horse tethered.  He pats the beast on the neck and swings up into the saddle.  Staring at Ulavree he says, "I'll make it."  Without waiting he spurs his mount and takes off towards the elven city.  He'll push his horse hard and ride long to reach the elves while he still has strength.





OOC: Dartis will be proud, if he lives to hear it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

Ulavree clucks in disappointment as Silas rides past.  "I shall see you soon, son of Dorin."

Silas finds the riding to be hard as his breathing has become shallow and his now frequent coughs full of phlegm.  He makes it perhaps a half a mile when he is halted by a pair of elven archers.  The abjurer seems relieved as he dismounts, but he only makes it several steps before he hears a spell being cast from behind a nearby bush.  The mage feels tired, then collapses as sleep takes him.

"Shall we slay this diseased human?"

"No, let's find out what he knows... "

---

It seems like forever before Silas wakes back up.  He finds himself with his hands and fingers uncomfortably bound behind his back and a warm sponge touching his face.  A barely recognizable figure comes into view.  "Ah good, you are awake."  The figure becomes more visible and the abjurer can see that a robed elf stands above him while inside a small, circular cell... Silas' cell.  "Welcome to Saleentra once again.  We went through a lot of trouble to find a potion that would recede a portion of the disease affecting you so I hope you will be cooperative.  Now why are you here?"

XP gained
[sblock]
Three parts of the final chapter complete.
Silas' XP: 3,750 added
Barok's XP: 3,400 added
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2008)

Silas coughs weakly and tries to sit up.  "I must speak to Kel.  I must see the Speaker."  He slumps back drained of strength and in a confused murmur says, "I saw the white stag.  She follows behind me..."

[sblock=OOC]
Fenris, Let's hope they all live to see the end of the story.

On another note, I'll be out the next week traveling.  It is highly unlikely I'll be able to get online during that time.  Silas, though weak and dying, will want to talk to Kel in the hall of the Council and tell him what he has learned.  And ultimately, get the key and raise the crystal to somehow use it to cure the plague.  Though I don't think it's going to be that easy.  I leave him in your hands, DT.

Also, DT, thanks for the solo run.  I know it can be a pain when a party splits (and it gives you double the work to do) so I wanted you to know that I've enjoyed it and appreciate it.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

OOC
[sblock]
It's only a pain when I'm not enjoying myself and I've very much enjoyed Silas' and Barok's narratives.  You are a little ahead of the others, so a delay won't be a problem.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

As you say Kel's name you hear the rustling of fabric outside the cell door, as if another man shuffles uncomfortably.

"My apologies, Silas, but the _potion of cure disease_ that we were able to procure allowed for the disease to be neutralized but only for a short time.  Meanwhile the symptoms you suffered will take an hour or so to recover from.  Rest easy, though.  You made it.  I am the Speaker," the elf says and soon your eyes refocus and you recognize him as Councilman Varel, the newly appointed Council Voice.  It has been awhile since you spoke with him.  He helps sit you up and allows you to lay your back against the wall, but he does not undo your bonds.

"So once more, Silas.  Why are you here?  How far along is the disease among your people."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2008)

"Thank you, Councilman Varel," says Silas as the elven leader helps him to a sitting position.  "I do not know how far the disease has spread among my people but settlements that I passed were empty or filled with the walking dead of Festios' followers.  However, I have been days, weeks away from my home searching for a cure and have hope that I am not too late.  I have found it!  Hidden amongst your own peoples, even!

I have travelled to an ancient fortress of the Avariel and spoken to the shade of one of them.  Your staff of office bears a crystal key that will raise a larger crystal brought from the realm of Celestia by the avariel and hidden below the council hall of the elves.  This crystal, if celestial power still rests within it, can end this plague!"

Silas struggles to stand.  "Time is short; I beg you, raise the crystal and save my people!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2008)

"You've learned so much, my human friend.  Almost as much as your friend Kel learned before he died.  Silas Generwine, come in here and tell him yourself!"

Silas Generwine walks in from the other side of the cell, his face unreadable.  "He is correct in that Kel is dead.  I shot him down myself as Councilman Varel ordered me to do.  The man was a traitor and was heading to visit your people in order to tell them the truth of the disease.  You must understand, Silas, that the disease was not an accident.  It was designed and set loose by the Magi against the orcs through my own unwitting men and then restructured and set loose once more into the human lands.  Once the Empire was on our own borders we realized that the time of elves was at an end unless desperate measures were taken and so a terrible decision had to be made."

The Councilman nods in agreement.  "He is correct.  It is sad that your own people have to suffer for this evil decision that we have settled upon.  But really, you must understand that this was the only way.  We promise to send aid to the tiny population of survivors that may survive the disease and to hunt down and eradicate any of those followers of Festios that found a way to twist our magic and ensure their survival."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorrow surges from deep within Silas and nearly closes his throat with the force of it but he holds it back for a moment.  "How far the elves have fallen!  The shades of the avariel weep with the knowledge!  I would curse you but the memory of Kel prevents me.  He stops as his sorrow overwhelms him and tears course down his cheeks leaving glistening trails of pure sorrow on his travel-stained face.  Composing himself he continues, "What next, foul defilers and betrayers of friends?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2008)

"And now for questions.  Relate to me what you know of the disease so far, and your experiences with it so far."

The Councilman holds a strange medallion depicting a bronze, closed eye and focuses on you as he waits for you to speak.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2008)

Silas briefly wonders how Dartis and Caramip have fared in their sojourn to the Empire.  _I hope you've had better luck than I, my friends._  He smiles thinking of Barok free and gleefully saying 'I told you so!' concerning elven treachery and making a rude gesture at the elven Silas.  "It was created by fools, I hear."  He looks over at Silas and smiles shaking his head a bit as he does so.  "Barok sends his regards, by the way.  I expect you'll be hearing from him more _directly_ soon."  He chuckles mirthlessly and with weariness.

Turning his attention back to Varel Silas says, "Where was I?  Oh, yes.  The plague.  My companions and I first encountered it in a small Dorinthian town..."  He'll continue by describing in most excruciating detail the location and physical symptoms he's observed of the plague leaving out any actual detail concerning his actions and travels.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2008)

"Ah, a truthful man to the last.  Thank you, human.  We'll make sure that you get a steady diet of food before the disease claims you and I suppose that the rumors of a human army gathering to the south might just be falsehoods since it seems you lack the knowledge of what is going on here.  Goodbye.  This is the last we'll speak."  So saying, the Councilman and Silas Generwine leave.

A night goes by, and you are served elven bread and a bowl of water through a slit in the bottom of the cell door.  Your hands remain tied, so you have to eat it kneeling like an animal.  And the second day you feel the disease coming back.  And the third night you begin coughing again and you imagine a slightly older Ulavree in your cell for some reason.  She strokes your head while putting it into your lap and whispers into your ear.

"Poor Silas.  I hope you learned an important lesson when it comes to faith and honor to those such as these.  Now, you have a guard outside that wonders about the little he has heard about you and your cause and may just be ready to be manipulated.  And what do you know... I have in my hand the heart of a certain dead priest of Festios.  This heart is very valuable and any mortal that would look upon it would feel a certain desire to possess it.  Now perhaps I can drop this gem into the palm of your hand, and perhaps with it you might bribe the guard outside.  Of course it won't bring him happiness... actually he'll never know happiness again, but he's the enemy and this is a war.  Open your palm, Silas, and I'll give you this gift so that you might twist the heart of a gullible elf."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 24, 2008)

Silas breathes a little easier as he accepts the soothing touch of an older and perhaps hallucinatory Ulavree.  He gives a wheezing laugh and says, "I've learned more than you think I have, Ulavree.  I've learned what I'm capable of doing _and I don't like it._  I've learned I'm nothing without integrity.  So take your wizened, small heart away from me; if the rightness of what I say can't persuade the guard..."  He shrugs.  "...Then I am ready to pay the consequences."

Attempting to ignore any further temptations from Ulavree Silas will try to move closer to the door of his cell.  Raising his voice he calls out to the guard.  "Listen to me, my captor!  The blood of the humans who have died coats the hands of Councilman Varel and Silas Generwine.  They have perverted pure and good magics to bring this plague about.  But if the blood of the humans is not enough to stir you, think on this: Silas Generwine confessed that on Councilman Varel's orders he killed my friend Kel, an elf who befriended humans, because he dared to oppose them.  The honor of the elves has been stained.  If you are moved to do nothing else, at least seek out Kel's allies and tell them of what you have heard about his death."  Wracked by a fit of coughing, Silas slumps to the floor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2008)

There is no answer from the doorway and you slump into dreams and nightmares as the stress and sickness in your body finally takes its toll.  You dream of a wasteland, with human, diseased bodies filling the plains.  You lie there, the last survivor among humanity except for an middle-aged, disease-marked woman who walks up next to you and holds your hand.  You feel strengthened, and although you feel the disease will claim you, for now you still can fight.

"Hello, nephew.  I know it might not seem so, but you've done quite well and you make your Auntie proud.  Help is on its way, though from friends you didn't even know you had.  Once they get here you will be swept up into violence as passions are heated and the children of the winged ones will war with one another.  Will you promise me that you will try to ease their tensions?  Kin should not kill kin?  Answer quickly, nephew."

At the same time you feel someone shaking you.  A voice, barely audible, says, "Damn!  Don't be dead!  What is your name?  Are you the friend of the human, Dartis?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2008)

"Yes, Auntie, I'll do my best.  Kel would want that, too."  Momentarily confused by the mix of vision and reality, Silas blinks before he answers whoever has entered his cell.  "Dartis?  He's here?"  He struggles to clear his mind and rise.  "I am Silas Eyrstan and I am fortunate to be considered a friend of Dartis Kalnian.  Who are you?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2008)

"We found him!" The voice says to another.  "Lucky for us we haven't run into any of Silas Generwine's enforcers getting into here.  Maybe we'll be equally lucky and be able to get him out to the temple while he's still breathing.  I hope he lives.  His friends Dartis and Caramip saved us from that hydra a few days back and I was hoping to return the favor.  Grab his legs and bring the cart over so we can..."  The sound of the voice fades and you feel yourself being lifted.

You find yourself on the field of the dead once more, and the middle-aged woman smiles down at you.  The smile seems to shine in comparison to the field of the pale dead, her gray clothes, and the dark and foreboding clouds overhead.  "I'm happy to hear it, Silas.  Take my hand."

You reach out weakly, but as you grasp her fingers you feel your strength return to you and your legs once more have the power to allow you to stand.  As you get up you notice that your own skin seems to be free of the disease, although you know that it has simply receded and that the elves still maintain the actual cure.  Also, you find that the barren field you were on has now changed to a hill of lush grass while the sun has begun to pierce the gray clouds overhead.  At least you have your vitality back, however, which is more than you can say for the middle-aged woman.  In a short amount of time the disease seems to have made a wreck of her, and she now stands hunch-backed and shaking.  As you reach out to help her she pats your hand reassuringly.  "Don't you fret now, nephew.  I gave you another chance at life, but it's not something I can do again I'm afraid.  The cost was too great, you see.  There's always a cost for such things.  Walk with me for a moment, for I like this place you have created with your mind.  I think you will be a powerful mage one day, Silas.  Have you ever thought of opening a school?  And what of your family?  You shouldn't neglect the family once you win this victory and earn your fame, deary.  Too many talented men, do."

She walks along, chattering with you and giving matronly and unsolicited advice while awaiting any questions you have.  You have the sense that you don't have much time with her.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2008)

<Bump>


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2008)

Silas takes the woman's arm and supports her as they walk through the grass.  Responding to her questions he says, "I would love to start a school; Hector could work with me and teach those areas of magic where I am unskilled.  And my family.  Yes, I would like for these trials to be at an end so that I can be with my family.  My son needs a father and my wife a husband.  And I would like to learn the wisdom that my father has to give."  His forehead wrinkles in concern.  "But first, this must come to an end."  He shakes his head.  "I don't know how to end this without bloodshed but I will try.  If only Dartis were here; he's much better at these diplomatic things.  I'm too _bluntly_ spoken."

Silas is quiet as he thinks and Matrial speaks reassuringly.  Finally, voicing his concerns, he says, "I heard a voice speak of an army.  Have Festios' followers come to destroy those they cannot 'convert'?  And if by the grace of the gods I do somehow get to the crystal, does it fall to me to use it?  And how?"  He shakes his head and worries that he hasn't even asked the right questions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2008)

Matrial smiles as you ask your questions, then pats your hand as you both watch the sun set.  She seems to grow weaker as she talks, her voice becoming lighter.  "There are numerous forces on the move, Silas, but Festios' forces are too busy to the east to be a player.  First there is an army of human Imperials coming from the east.  This army grows sick and desperate.  Another army forms to the south, this one made of people you know.  A third army grows in the city of the elves, as kin prepares to war on kin."  She sighs at this and frowns.  "This next part is important, nephew.  The Star of the Avariel cannot be used by any other than an elf who has taken the time to bond the gem to itself... or by the last of the Avariel, but the former murderer is more creature now and you don't want to encounter _him_.  Currently, the Council Voice has mentally bound himself to the crystal, but convincing him to save mankind would be a feat indeed..."  She coughs for a moment, then looks you in the eye, "There is no time left for us, nephew.  It is time to go back to the world of the living, while I begin my journey in the opposite direction.  Make your aunt proud, and don't forget your oath!"

----

The field gives way to a soft bed, and your eyes snap open to fall upon a white robed elf with gray hair.  "You are awake!  And right in time, too.  I know you are weak, and when my men found you we thought you would soon be dead, I admit, but you pulled through.  You made an effect on a certain guard who defected to our side and informed us of your plight.  I have a meeting to go to in a nearby room, but if you think you are strong enough I believe you may get some of your questions answered."  The elf helps you up, gives you light green robes to wear, and walks you into a small meeting room where several other nervous elves sit.

*"Councilman Silgaan, you bring the human for what purpose,"* one elven woman asks curiously and politely enough in your own language.

"Let us continue to converse in his language, as he is a guest after all.  I brought him because he has proven himself to be a commander of men, and his expertise might be useful here.  This will be the first strong blow for our cause, and hopefully the only time we will have to spill the blood of our fellows."

Your head clears at this as you feel alarmed.  The elven woman nods at you and says, *"That is correct friend.  We are planning to go to the head of this regime's special police force and cut out its infection before marching onto the Tower of the Magi.  We will kill Silas Generwine and his enforcers, leaving the Council Voice and his bretheren defenseless and susceptible to attack."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2008)

Silas gratefully accepts the green robes and happily discards his filthy and blood-stained robes.  "Thank you, sir.  I am ready.  Please, lead the way."

---



			
				Elven woman said:
			
		

> "That is correct friend. We are planning to go to the head of this regime's special police force and cut out its infection before marching onto the Tower of the Magi. We will kill Silas Generwine and his enforcers, leaving the Council Voice and his bretheren defenseless and susceptible to attack."




"Foolishness!" snaps Silas without thinking.  "Errr...I mean to say thank you for accepting me into your council but this plan cannot proceed.  There must be another way.  Do you not see?  Once killing has begun it is difficult to end it.  You kill those whom you oppose; those who disagree with you kill you and on and on and on.  The cycle must be ended.  _You_ must have the wisdom to find the path that does not lead to bloodshed.  You _must_ find another way!"

Silas jumps to his feet and begins to pace about the chamber.  "Three armies; three armies."  The information came from a vision of a god but he has little reason to doubt it.  Stopping he turns and faces the council.  "Two armies of humans march on the elven lands while here your armies prepare to war on one another.  These humans have been infected by this plague.  They are sick, dying, and if a cure cannot be had they will uproot your forest and kill you all indiscriminately in a desperate need to control some portion of their destiny; even if it is only to wreak vengeance before they die.  Splitting your forces now is foolishness.  Can either of your factions stand separately against these armies?  We must heal this split, gain the aid of Councilman Varel to cure the plague, and send out emissaries to the armies to inform them of the incipient cure.  If we cannot do this, then I fear it will be war and the end of both our peoples."

Silas pauses for breath before he continues.  "I can see few paths out of this tangled forest.  I must make an effort to speak with Silas Generwine or Councilman Varel again.  Perhaps the need to divert the armies marching on your home will convince them to part with the cure.  I can only try.  However, I need your assurance that you will make no move against the Tower of the Magi."  He stands looking from elf to elf meeting their eyes and hoping that they either accept his plan or find a better way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2008)

Councilman Silgaan looks stunned, the woman clasp her hands to her bosom and begins to wring them, and several of the other elves twitch nervously.  Silas has bared a secret doubt each already has harbored... that recent events might gallop out of their control.

The moment is interrupted as an elf in padded armor throws open a door to the room and announces, "It has begun!  Our soldiers have subdued the guards around Silas Generwine's police compound and are now searching the complex for him!  Many of our supporters are beginning to rally in the center of the city!"

Silgaan claps in appreciation.  *"Finally!  I am glad that our crimes against your people has not turned you to thoughts of revenge, my human friend.  Still, as you can see your reservations are much too late.  We will throw off this tyranny that faces us, take care of Silas Generwine, and pull down the Tower.  Come!"*

So saying he leads the other elves and the abjurer down the stairs from his tree and into the floor of his city.  Everywhere there are elves rushing to and fro in a mixture of fear and confusion.  Some deem to tackle their neighbors, then throttle them with fists and kicks.  Your entourage ignores this, however, as Silgaan leads the group to the elven police building.  As you watch, several tied and gagged members of the elven police are dragged out unceremoniously onto the grass.  Last to be dragged out is Silas Generwine, his face swollen from a recent beating.  By chance he is able to get himself free of his captors, but his arms are tied behind his back and his eyes have grown puffy and bruised.  He falls near the human mage, who instinctively leans down and holds the once proud elf up to a sitting position.

Silgaan approaches and pulls a knife from his belt.  *"It is unfortunate that it comes to this, Silas Generwine, but you have betrayed your people by following the orders of the Magi.  Your men have tormented and sometimes murdered those that would speak out against you, while at the same time you have become too skillful to let survive this night.  You cannot be suffered to live."*

The abjurer hears the strangled words that come from the defeated form next to him, but they are weak and in this he is alone.  "No... I never killed my elven kin, nor my human cousins whom I share a trace of blood.  Nor did I ever order my fellows to do so.  I was the one that fed the Resistance its information, and allowed the human, Silas, to be taken from his cell without opposition.  And Kel lives... I let him go...  Kel lives..."

The crumpled elf cannot speak loud enough to give a proper defense, and Silgaan moves to silence him forever.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2008)

Silas hardly dares to hope the elf speaks true as he interposes himself bodily between Councilman Silgaan and Silas Generwine.  One arm pulls Silas protectively nearer and the other is held out to fend off the knife-wielding elf.  "Hold!  You would execute a man without giving him a chance to speak for himself?  _This_ is what I just spoke of!  This is a step down the path of violence, brother.  Don't be a fool!  Show your people that there is a better way."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2008)

Silgaan seems lost for words as the mage puts his body in between the ship captain and the beaten Silas Generwine.  Finally he manages a weak, *"But... this is highly irregular..."*

His stutter is stopped in mid-sentence as an eldritch blast of magical bolts erupts from the base of the Tower of Magi and strikes several elven rioters who were brave enough to rush in front of their comrades.  This small moment seems to put the entire revolution to a stand-still as this is the first serious opposition they have run into thus far.  Silgaan begins to argue with several of his lieutenants before they rush to rally the surprised and stunned resistance.

*"I don't have time for this, my human friend.  Watch him.  I'll return shortly!"*  Silgaan rushes forward to rally more of his disorganized forces and converge onto the tower.

The former chief of the Magi's enforcers whispers, "We do not want to be in this place of madness and kin-slaying.  No good will come of this day.  Get me out of here, Silas."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2008)

Silas cringes as fighting breaks out.  _I promised to stop this!_  He looks at the captive elf and frowns in brief indecision.  "If you speak the truth, you've played your part well."  He sighs and quickly pulls out his own belt knife and cuts Silas Generwine free.  "You know armies are marching here.  We must stop this before they arrive.  Can you get me inside the tower?  Is there a secret entrance, perhaps?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2008)

Silas Generwine seems to want to argue, but then holds his weight a bit more and says, "A secret entrance?  No.  But there is a back door that we might be able to get through if we are lucky and if it is not well-defended, and if my duplicity has still not yet been discovered.  If we go, though, know we enter the lion's den and I cannot guarentee your safety."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2008)

Silas laughs wryly.  "My safety hasn't been guaranteed since I became involved in this fiasco."  He quiets for a moment then begins speaking again.  "I'll need a quiet place to prepare myself and to think how best to approach this.  Can you provide that?  If not, we enter now."

[sblock]
The last bit of xp that you gave out to Silas put him into 6th level.  I know that I was a bit slow on updating but it's done now pending your approval.  I put a summary of the changes at the bottom of his sheet.  Advancing him to 6th gave him two unfilled spell slots (one 2nd, one 3rd); if it's ok, and if Silas can get an hour or two, could he study spells to fill those slots?  If not it's cool and I'll wait til he has a chance to sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2008)

Generwine pulls the abjurer into a small abode that is away from the rioting, though it still has a view towards the Tower of the Magi.  "This is the home of a friend who... well, let's just say he won't be needing it anymore."  Generwine pulls a small glass of wine, pouring you a glass if it and getting you some elven bread, while keeping the bottle for himself.  As you rest and learn you hear a commotion outside, but continue to focus on your magic.  Finally, you come out of your studies to find a drunk Generwine looking sadly outside with an empty bottle in his hand.

The elven rebellion is in full flight, with fireballs and lightning bolts being thrown down from the top of the Tower of the Magi and into their midst.  "The battle is over.  The Magi rule this city now."  The survivors stream past, heading west.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2008)

Silas sighs.  _I delayed too long._  He looks at Silas Generwine and frowns.  Pulling the bottle from Generwine's hands he says, "If only they had waited for the attack just a bit longer.  Now, my plan has to change."  He glares at Generwine.  "I hope you're up for some travel.  The Dorinthians are the only chance at putting your homeland right, now.  But they'll need the information that we have."  Rousting Generwine from his morose drunken binge Silas will prod the elf into traveling with him towards the Dorinthian army that is rumored to be marching.

OOC: I forget what is west of the elven lands.  Where are the rebellion elves fleeing to?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: New Dorinth.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2008)

"No, I am not yet ready," Generwine says almost stoically.  Then he rummages through a cabinet and pulls forth two more bottles of elven wine before saying almost cheerfully, "Now I'm ready!"

You follow the two hundred elven rebels south, marching alongside a bloodied Silgaan and in front of a whistling Silas Generwine.  Silgaan's mood matches that of the rest of the defeated elves in that he is depressed and sullen.  A few cast eyes towards Silas Generwine as if to consider beating him lifeless, but even that spark of energy is fleeting due to the foul mood that pervades the group.

It's Silas Generwine's state that seems darker.  His cheerfulness and constant drunkedness covers for a sadness that is self-destructive.  In his rare quiet times he plays with a knife he keeps by his side and examines its blade.

The rebels are in a mixed state of hunger and thirst after a day and a half of marching, but salvation seems to come to them unexpectedly.  A larger army of Dorinthians, gnomes, and dwarves appears to flank an equally large army of Tallione Imperials.  It would seem as if the two armies are allied.  You see five horsemen riding towards your army from their position, one smaller rider, three Dorinthian men, and a Tallione official.  Caramip, Dartis, Kyle Radnal, Cal Dorin, and Commander Sassarius are before you.

OOC: New link http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=212165&page=12


----------

